# My MK6 Jetta TDI



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's my 2011 MK6 Jetta TDI. Paint work and air suspension installation was done by Drew at Dorbritz Designs. He really outdid himself. The front lays out on the skid plate. The rear is held up by the tires. It's been raining the past 2 days, so I said screw it and went out to get some pics anyways.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

stunning


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

saw this on stanceworks, looks good dude :thumbup:


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

Really makes me wish I lived closer so he could do my car. Great guy and super clean build I love the tucked away air system with full use of the trunk I might be stealing the idea since but car is a daily.
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

looks really good dude


----------



## BigMeecH (Sep 3, 2010)

Look great . Ur running the exact management im gonna be installing on my car in the spring. How do u like it , any regrets or concerns?


----------



## MAXecutive (Aug 26, 2011)

This picture delivers!!!


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Best thing I've seen in here all week!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

dOWa242 said:


> Best thing I've seen in here all week!


Truth.


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

DOPE as F*CK!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

Morio said:


> stunning





Twilliams83 said:


> saw this on stanceworks, looks good dude :thumbup:


Thanks!!



Rpc07 said:


> Really makes me wish I lived closer so he could do my car. Great guy and super clean build I love the tucked away air system with full use of the trunk I might be stealing the idea since but car is a daily.
> :thumbup::thumbup:


He's the best! I know what you mean. Mine is a DD and with some of the places I drive, getting rid of the spare was not an option. You should go through all his builds on his site, he's got several that keep the spare and look fantastic. This tank mounting option was actually similar to something he did before on a Passat.



ripNdip said:


> looks really good dude





BigMeecH said:


> Look great . Ur running the exact management im gonna be installing on my car in the spring. How do u like it , any regrets or concerns?


Thanks! I love this setup so far. I have no real complaints. Eventually I would love to go e-Level, but with the cost, I figured I could add it later down the line. But at the same time, I'm concerned that there is more that can go wrong with the e-Level setup. But for now, this setup is great!



MAXecutive said:


> This picture delivers!!!


LOL! Thanks! Since the majority of the TDI crowd don't go heavy into modding, I wanted to make it stand out a bit. I believe this is the first MK6 Jetta TDI on air, so that's why I wanted to have the tank look industrial/gritty/etc. Eventually some engine parts and interior pieces will continue the same theme on paint work. I was shooting the same pics basically over and over at that gas station and I was actually in the car about to drive off when that pic idea came to me. I jumped out and checked several pumps to find the one that would work best for the shot. Thanks for the comments!



dOWa242 said:


> Best thing I've seen in here all week!





reynolds9000 said:


> Truth.





mrgreek2002 said:


> DOPE as F*CK!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks guys!! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## joeybags (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow it looks great man excellent out come! I had the say style trunk setup in my mk4 gli, so much more functional and cleaner that way:thumbup:


----------



## MAXecutive (Aug 26, 2011)

SinlessVillainy said:


> LOL! Thanks! Since the majority of the TDI crowd don't go heavy into modding, I wanted to make it stand out a bit. I believe this is the first MK6 Jetta TDI on air, so that's why I wanted to have the tank look industrial/gritty/etc. Eventually some engine parts and interior pieces will continue the same theme on paint work. I was shooting the same pics basically over and over at that gas station and I was actually in the car about to drive off when that pic idea came to me. I jumped out and checked several pumps to find the one that would work best for the shot. Thanks for the comments!


Yea, I was surprised to see that too. I'm itching to slam my car but I have another car that's heavily modified. I couldn't resist the votex lip kit when I saw it in the showroom or else my car would be bone stock. I don't know what your driving conditions are but how is your gas mileage with those wheels?


----------



## fatmir305 (Jun 19, 2011)

HUGEE thumbs up:thumbup::thumbup:
looks sweet as!


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

MAXecutive said:


> Yea, I was surprised to see that too. I'm itching to slam my car but I have another car that's heavily modified. I couldn't resist the votex lip kit when I saw it in the showroom or else my car would be bone stock. I don't know what your driving conditions are but how is your gas mileage with those wheels?


I thought it would hurt it, but I was still getting the same mileage. My last 2 tanks I've got over 50 MPG, but both tanks were almost all highway miles. :thumbup:


----------



## MAXecutive (Aug 26, 2011)

SinlessVillainy said:


> I thought it would hurt it, but I was still getting the same mileage. My last 2 tanks I've got over 50 MPG, but both tanks were almost all highway miles. :thumbup:


damn thats great. I drive in the Hudson Valley area of I-87 which is nothing but hills so I see only 43 mpg (85% highway). I have the 17" SEL wheels also.


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

What wheels are those?


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

llllllll vr6 lllllll said:


> What wheels are those?


They're made by Flashpoint. 19x8.5 ET40. Stratmosphere had them for like $89/each on a sale when I got them. I wanted to get off my stockers, but couldn't decide on a nice set of wheels. So when I saw that price, I snagged them up. It's a decent looking wheel for that price. I'm hoping to make up my mind on some new wheels early next year.


----------



## RyanRodman (Jan 28, 2011)

What bulbs did you use in the easystreet gauges to get them to look like the factory backlighting?


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

RyanRodman said:


> What bulbs did you use in the easystreet gauges to get them to look like the factory backlighting?


194 LED bulbs. They're sold at Autozone/O'Reilly's. The MK6 dash lights are all LED, he was concerned the incandescent bulbs of the gauges would draw too much and cause problems. He couldn't find white LED bulbs. I told him red might look cool since everything else was red. He tried them out and said they looked great. I was planning on ordering white LEDs, but after seeing them, they match perfectly.


----------



## RyanRodman (Jan 28, 2011)

SinlessVillainy said:


> 194 LED bulbs. They're sold at Autozone/O'Reilly's. The MK6 dash lights are all LED, he was concerned the incandescent bulbs of the gauges would draw too much and cause problems. He couldn't find white LED bulbs. I told him red might look cool since everything else was red. He tried them out and said they looked great. I was planning on ordering white LEDs, but after seeing them, they match perfectly.


Thanks, im going to give them a try in my mk4 as the dash lighting is practically identical!


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

RyanRodman said:


> Thanks, im going to give them a try in my mk4 as the dash lighting is practically identical!


The car parts places are a little high IIRC. You might check superbrightleds.com to save some cash.


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

I'm loving the 'ludicrous speed' button. Very, very well done with the rest of it as well. :thumbup:


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

CiDirkona said:


> I'm loving the 'ludicrous speed' button. Very, very well done with the rest of it as well. :thumbup:


LOL! Thanks! :beer:


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Looking sik, bro! Its cool to see more Texas folks, now a days posting up in here! :beer::thumbup:

And your right...Drew ALWAYS out does himself w/ every built!


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

joecastro420 said:


> Looking sik, bro! Its cool to see more Texas folks, now a days posting up in here! :beer::thumbup:
> 
> And your right...Drew ALWAYS out does himself w/ every built!


Thanks! I love your Passat btw!


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

This may be my new favorite MKVI Jetta :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

so sick man.. the detail sare awesome.. im curious about those labels by your shifter.. the ones that says missiles.. etc


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

ninohale said:


> This may be my new favorite MKVI Jetta :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks! :beer:



tonyb2580 said:


> so sick man.. the detail sare awesome.. im curious about those labels by your shifter.. the ones that says missiles.. etc


Thanks! I got the labels here:

http://www.aesthetic-creations.com/product.php?id_product=73


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

SinlessVillainy said:


> They're made by Flashpoint. 19x8.5 ET40. Stratmosphere had them for like $89/each on a sale when I got them. I wanted to get off my stockers, but couldn't decide on a nice set of wheels. So when I saw that price, I snagged them up. It's a decent looking wheel for that price. I'm hoping to make up my mind on some new wheels early next year.


Just a thought but with your car being CW if you powdered or colored these..... :heart::heart:

Eveyone has their own taste  but a White on White or Gold may look pretty good.


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

ninohale said:


> Just a thought but with your car being CW if you powdered or colored these..... :heart::heart:
> 
> Eveyone has their own taste  but a White on White or Gold may look pretty good.


That's not a bad idea. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2011)

*Is this a perfect fit*



SinlessVillainy said:


> They're made by Flashpoint. 19x8.5 ET40. Stratmosphere had them for like $89/each on a sale when I got them. I wanted to get off my stockers, but couldn't decide on a nice set of wheels. So when I saw that price, I snagged them up. It's a decent looking wheel for that price. I'm hoping to make up my mind on some new wheels early next year.


I really liked your wheels. Did you experience any rubbing with the 19" and this ET40? If I keep the suspension stock. What would be the clearance? do you have a picture with a stock suspension or at least mimmick the stock height? I would appreciate your reply. Thank you in advance. Im planning to buy the same set of wheels.


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I really liked your wheels. Did you experience any rubbing with the 19" and this ET40? If I keep the suspension stock. What would be the clearance? do you have a picture with a stock suspension or at least mimmick the stock height? I would appreciate your reply. Thank you in advance. Im planning to buy the same set of wheels.



I didn't experience any rubbing. But I'm also running 215/35 which stretch a little on the 19x8.5 wheels.

Stock height:



















No rubbing at stock height.

With coil overs:



















No rubbing with the coils either. Although, with 4 people in the car, hitting a hard bump on the highway caused the rears to rub inside the fender. But nothing on the outside fender or lip.


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

^^^^ wow what a difference from stock to now:laugh:




SinlessVillainy said:


> Thanks! :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man.. im gonna have some fun:thumbup:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Zeb, u killing it :thumbup: 

any future upgrades?


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

wwtd said:


> Zeb, u killing it :thumbup:
> 
> any future upgrades?



Oh yes...more plans...

Future Plans:


New Wheels (When I can make up my mind.)
Retrofit projectors into OEM headlights. With 6000k HIDs.
Carry the air suspension trunk theme into the engine bay.
Paint the roof black.
Add subwoofer to the factory head unit. With a fiberglass sub enclosure and amp rack with the same trunk theme.
Votex lip kit.
Considering changing up the VW emblem color.
Shave the trunk emblem.
Reupholster the headliner and pillars.
Swap a MK5 Jetta rear suspension to bring the rear down more. (This will be further down the line.)
e-Level (eventually)
Chip. (When more options become available.)
Add a few painted pieces on the interior.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

SinlessVillainy said:


> Oh yes...more plans...
> 
> Future Plans:
> 
> ...



 nice, can't wait to see it all done, you lucky u got Drew  

give me 3 months to get my wagon going. i am going to be using the new autopilot v2 on my, u should check it out. probably save u some $$$$$$$.

can't wait :banghead:


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't know if it was the hot wings I ate last night or what, but I had a dream last night that the entire car was painted like the tank. I can't get that image out of my head.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

SinlessVillainy said:


> I don't know if it was the hot wings I ate last night or what, but I had a dream last night that the entire car was painted like the tank. I can't get that image out of my head.


idk, I think it looks sexy clean that way, but i guess there is only one way to find out "PAINT IT"


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

oh my! :thumbup:


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

MOAR pics!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Looks good. 

Nice vanity.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Quality pics :thumbup: and nice choice of scenery.


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

PSU said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Nice vanity.


Thanks brother! And thanks for your post on S/W about the houndstooth mirror. :thumbup: Are you going to SoWo next year? I'll buy you a beer! :beer:



ninohale said:


> Quality pics :thumbup: and nice choice of scenery.


Thanks!


----------

